# Cavs @ Pacers | Game #14 | 11/25/2007



## remy23

_*Game 14*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(7-6) @* *Indiana Pacers** (6-7)*

_*Sunday, November 25, 2007*_
*Time:* 11:30am PT, 2:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Conseco Fieldhouse*, Indianapolis, Indiana










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> As LeBron James continues to get hotter, the Cleveland Cavaliers appear to be warming up after a disappointing start.
> 
> James looks to continue his impressive surge when the Cavaliers (7-6) visit the Indiana Pacers on Sunday.
> 
> The Cleveland superstar posted his third triple-double of the season on Saturday in a 111-108 win over the Toronto Raptors. The 22-year-old had 37 points, including six in the final minute, and also added 12 rebounds and 12 assists in his team's third win in the last four games.
> 
> "He's phenomenal," coach Mike Brown said. "He makes the triple-double seem effortless. I have to tell myself not to take it for granted."
> 
> James is leading the league in scoring at 31.4 points per game and has averaged 39.0 points in his last five contests. He was 14-of-29 from the field on Saturday in Cleveland's best shooting game of the season (51.8 percent).
> 
> The third triple-double matched New Jersey's Jason Kidd for the most in the NBA. The rest of the league has combined for only two.
> 
> "I have to do what is best for the team to win. No matter what kind of plays I have to make, I need to do them. That is how I look at it," James said.
> 
> James and the Cavs are looking to win three straight for the first time this season. Despite James' outburst, his team has struggled to put together any kind of winning streak during the first month of the season.
> 
> Cleveland, however, has done well against the Pacers (6-7) recently. The Cavs have won three straight and six of seven against Indiana after losing 16 of the previous 21. James is averaging 24.8 points against them in his career, including 27.3 points against them last year.
> 
> Indiana also appears to be gaining momentum. After losing six straight, the Pacers have won three of four, including a 111-107 win over the Dallas Mavericks on Friday.
> 
> Despite playing without six-time All-Star Jermaine O'Neal in their last two games, the Pacers have maintained a balanced attack. Six players scored in double figures on Friday, led by 25 points from Danny Granger and a season-high 24 from Jamaal Tinsley.
> 
> Indiana is averaging 109.6 points per game in the last five contests.
> 
> "I consider this our best game," said Tinsley, who is averaging 17.3 points in the last three games. "We know that we can compete and win at this level against any good teams."
> 
> The Pacers scored 62 points in the first half and built a 25-point lead before nearly blowing it in the fourth quarter. Dallas tied the game at 98 with 5:48 remaining, but Indiana managed to hold on.
> 
> "We're starting to come together as a team, and tonight we could see it," center Jeff Foster said.
> 
> O'Neal, who is sidelined with swelling in his left knee and lower leg, remains day-to-day. Coach Jim O'Brien told the Pacers' official Web site earlier this week that the team is prepared to go on without him.
> 
> "We have enough depth at the big spots that if he can't go, we go with the people that are healthy," O'Brien said.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Almost game time! Need a fast start to take the crowd out of the game early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tinsley attacking Boobie early. He's gonna have to step up


----------



## Brandname

Lebron must be so frustrated with Drew.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha is playing terrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron just looks dominant out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden is SO BAD defensively


----------



## Brandname

Yeahhhh.... Drew is gonna get traded, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Drew is having one of those "Drew" games where he is just out of it. 

This is where we would bench him for AV the rest of the half


----------



## Brandname

Man, Lebron seriously looks like he's turned another corner or something. He's on a different level right now. And Drew has cost him assists and points by his incompetence already.


----------



## ChiBron

What's up with Pavlovic? He was an effective player last season but this year it seems like he's trying to make sure nobody misses Hughes. He's been useless.


----------



## Brandname

SPMJ said:


> What's up with Pavlovic? He was an effective player last season but this year it seems like he's trying to make sure nobody misses Hughes. He's been useless.


I think he came onto the team overweight and out of shape after holding out. He's been pretty useless so far.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron goes out and we wither and die.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Our horrible bench production cost us that qtr. 

Can't put a lineup of Snow/DJ/Brown/Dwayne Jones out there and expect to compete


----------



## Brandname

Cavs had gone 3 minutes without a point before that.


----------



## Brandname

Stupid shot by Gooden, even though he made it.


----------



## Brandname

My god how can this team be soooo bad at FTs?


----------



## Brandname

This would be a perfect time to bring in Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bench turning it around here - this is great as LBJ has been able to rest

Drew and Sasha producing is a good sign


----------



## Brandname

Sheesh, that's the easiest Aflac trivia question I've ever seen.


----------



## Brandname

And I want to point out again that I couldn't be happier with the Devin Brown acquisition this year. 

Imagine what it would be like if we signed or traded for an actual impact player. When Devin Brown looks this good to me, things are sad.


----------



## Brandname

Sasha is actually starting to play well... hopefully he's getting into shape.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tinsley keeps attacking our PG's.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great passing on offense...have to say I'm impressed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has taken some ill-advised shots today that are leading to fast breaks for Indy. Granger has done a nice job defensively


----------



## Brandname

Wow, some terrible officiating today. To be honest, they're missing some pretty blatant fouls.

EDIT - And why did the refs decide to stop giving Lebron foul calls? He's not getting fouled on any of these drives? Really?


----------



## remy23

Cleveland has a lead at halftime. 8 point lead, big 2nd quarter. So far, so good.


----------



## remy23

Gooden needs to shave his beard. That thing's been growing for a while but now it's ... wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Solid 1st half. Need to get Boobie involved in the 2nd half and address the Tinsley matchup - he is hurting us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Wow, some terrible officiating today. To be honest, they're missing some pretty blatant fouls.
> 
> EDIT - And why did the refs decide to stop giving Lebron foul calls? He's not getting fouled on any of these drives? Really?


Lebron hasn't gotten foul calls on his drives for years now. Even in last year's playoffs there were blatant hacks not called. 

What's frustrating is guys like Wade/Maggette who drive alot as well are getting those calls with regularity. Lebron needs to start exagerrating contact more if they won't call it even


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron hasn't gotten foul calls on his drives for years now. Even in last year's playoffs there were blatant hacks not called.
> 
> What's frustrating is guys like Wade/Maggette who drive alot as well are getting those calls with regularity. Lebron needs to start exagerrating contact more if they won't call it even


Yep. But I'd rather him not. One of the things I like most about Lebron is that he goes up strong and doesn't exaggerate contact like Wade, Maggette, Pierce, Arenas, et al.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, that was a dangerous play by Foster.


----------



## remy23

That was a dirty move by Foster. That subtle move reminds me of when Bowen kicked Amare’s Achilles’ tendon as he landed. Cleveland needs to teach Foster a lesson for that BS.


----------



## Brandname

remy23 said:


> That was a dirty move by Foster. That subtle move reminds me of when Bowen kicked Amare’s Achilles’ tendon as he landed. Cleveland needs to teach Foster a lesson for that BS.


In today's NBA, you just gotta send footage to the league office. We can't afford risking losing someone for any time.


----------



## remy23

These LeBron finger rolls would make The Ice Man proud!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice energy from Drew Gooden this qtr.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow kills our offense.


----------



## Brandname

Moving screen??? Really?


----------



## Brandname

Goddamnit this team is helpless with Lebron out.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, all of the calls going Indiana's way.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why does Mike Brown play moronic lineups when Lebron is out of the lineup? Freakin if you can't score never have Gibson/Z out of the floor when Lebron is out


----------



## remy23

Cleveland down 2 points after the 3rd quarter. We need another big 4th quarter (LeBron?). Yeah, what else is new.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How did we give up a 14 pt lead that fast....not a fan of benching LBJ for the last few mins of the 3rd.

I guess he will be fresh for the entire last qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does Mike Brown play moronic lineups when Lebron is out of the lineup? Freakin if you can't score never have Gibson/Z out of the floor when Lebron is out


It's really annoying how he does that.

Cavs seem to have a problem taking a lead into the 4th qtr. We've been down heading into the 4th in all but 1 game this year = our bench sucks


----------



## Pioneer10

Damon Jones vs Daniels? Ugghh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What the hell kind of lineup are we running right now??


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF lineup is this?


----------



## Pioneer10

If you go small you don't play two shrimpy guards.


----------



## Pioneer10

If we lose this this game is on Mike Brown.

lol that was a florp


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmmm that was a charge..


----------



## Pioneer10

That was terrible man to man D by Gooden there. Swiping blindly at the ball and then giving up positin completely


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron just takes HUGE strides


----------



## Pioneer10

These are the games are really wish we had AV. 

On the other hand I think I've been saying that pretty much all the games

lol Tinsley trying to post up Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Boobie matched up against Daniels with 4 fouls???????

STUPID COACHING


----------



## Pioneer10

We need to get a highlight reel of Lebron's defensive plays this season. This Tinsley wreck of a postup wasn't even as funny as Redd trying to take Lebron off the dribble


----------



## Brandname

The only thing I can think is that Mike Brown is all right with giving the lead away late in third quarters. I honestly think he thinks, "Well, if we can just get our *** kicked for the rest of this quarter, Lebron will save us in the 4th." It's the only explanation.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's becoming extremely frustrating to watch Boobie get in foul trouble every damn game.

Teams know he opens up the floor for LBJ so they just attack him relentlessly to get him in foul trouble.

This game will be impossible to win with DJ or Snow out there. We should go big and play Devin Brown, use LBJ at point


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Boobie matched up against Daniels with 4 fouls???????
> 
> STUPID COACHING


Might want to try a zone to protect Boobie here or ahve him guard Dunleavy. Make GS post somebody else up


----------



## Pioneer10

Actually with Tinsley in there Lebron should take Daniels right now


----------



## Brandname

They're just going to keep going to Daniels as long as Gibson is on him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Foster is dirty out there


----------



## Brandname

LATE call.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was terrible possession: wtf is Gooden taking that shot


----------



## Pioneer10

Christ put Lebron on Daniels and put Gibson on Tinsley. This isn't that hard


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF: that is a ridiculous call


----------



## Brandname

Wow, I CAN'T BELIEVE they called Gibson for that foul. That's bull****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF! Terrible call


----------



## Brandname

Yep, no doubt about it. NBA officials are completely, 100% incompetent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We're in trouble without Boobie...please go big and use Devin Brown instead of Snow/DJ


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to play Brown or Snow: Daniels/Tinsley against Jones will kill us on defense. With offense considerations, I'd go with Brown obviously


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown is responsible for that garbage. WHY ARE YOU KEEPING BOOBIE on Daniels. 

STUPID STUPID STUPID. It was forcing us to double team, just put LBJ on him!


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Mike Brown is responsible for that garbage. WHY ARE YOU KEEPING BOOBIE on Daniels.
> 
> STUPID STUPID STUPID. It was forcing us to double team, just put LBJ on him!


That was just wierd: it was almost like he was happy to try doubling Daniels instead of switching Lebron against him


----------



## Brandname

Mike Brown's coaching has really hurt us in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Crap he went with Damon JOnes with Z in there as well


----------



## Pioneer10

Dunleavy walked there


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin homecooking with the refs happening now


----------



## Brandname

Indiana can just get whatever call they want by driving into us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Granger can really move his feet on defense


----------



## Pioneer10

Crap


----------



## Pioneer10

Too slwow on offense


----------



## Brandname

Ugh, with our big men just standing out there shooting jumpers, we have nobody who can get a rebound.


----------



## Brandname

bull****


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF!!!! HOw is that a freakin foul on Lebron?


----------



## Pioneer10

He only grabbed Harrison after Harrison moved forwards: can NOT move on a screen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Is this game fixed?? What is the deal with these refs


----------



## Brandname

Lebron can't get any calls. This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

Parade to the foul line: bull ****. That was a good call but there refs have made it easy for the Pacers


----------



## Brandname

I can't remember the last time I've been so upset at a group of officials.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is looking like a loss. Pacers just parading to the FT line


----------



## Pioneer10

Big shot by JOnes there


----------



## Pioneer10

Does anyone else hold there breathe every time Sasha drives: never know what the hell will happen


----------



## Brandname

Yeah I can tell right now that if it comes down to it, we're just not going to get a call to win this thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

A stop here on this next possession would give us a chance. Can't put them on the FT line again..


----------



## Brandname

We're outrebounding them, out-assisting them, out-stealing them, out-blocking them, and we're shooting a better % from the field than they are.

But they have 20 more FTs than we do.


----------



## Brandname

HUGE play by Lebron there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing hand-eye coordination by Lebron there..


----------



## Brandname

Wow, that's some FT disparity.


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it needed that FT


----------



## remy23

Brandname said:


> Wow, that's some FT disparity.


No kidding. I thought it was a typo. You can't be serious!


----------



## Pioneer10

It's like people are statues once Lebron gets a step: just goes around them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL Pacers had an 18-4 FT advantage in THIS qtr. Ridiculous


----------



## Brandname

JESUS CHRIST. Lebron got fouled there!!!


----------



## Brandname

Big shot by Sasha.


----------



## Pioneer10

Big shot by Pavs!!! Lebron one more assist for another triple double


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha with the dagger!!

You triple Lebron you pay for it!!

Nice play by Sasha


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> JESUS CHRIST. Lebron got fouled there!!!


Lebron doesn't cry like other stars on every call. He needs to learn to exaggerate the contact like Wade or Ginobili or start making a weird guttural sounds like Kobe makes when he gets hits


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pacers are triple teaming Lebron, that's insane. We need Pavs and DJ to keep hitting in this last minute


----------



## Pioneer10

That's a bad time to get defensive 3 seconds


----------



## Pioneer10

Shoo: thank Tinsley


----------



## Brandname

3 second violation?! There must be something going on here... they never call that with so little time left.

Thankfully the basketball gods agree with me.


----------



## Pioneer10

Where was that foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I swear these Refs must have money on this game.


----------



## Brandname

I'm going to go insane


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm serious where was that foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL you can call that type of foul EVERY SINGLE PLAY for LBJ. Absurd


----------



## Pioneer10

Terrible possesion. lol at Harrison heeheheheheheh


----------



## Brandname

I'm surprised they called that offensive goaltending. I was sure they were just going to call a foul anyway.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hahahahahhahahah. Another triple double!!!!!!


----------



## remy23

Big shot by Damon. LeBron has been good with the crosscourt passes for big 3-balls.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron with another TD. Big shot by Damon there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pacers still triple teaming Lebron. Does anyone else in the NBA get defended like Lebron??


----------



## Pioneer10

You can talk about live and die by the three but damn those shots by Jones and Pavlovic were WIDE OPEN. With Hughes/Snow last year we don't hit those


----------



## HB

How many triple doubles does Bron have this season?


----------



## Brandname

And Lebron comes up with the big defensive stop at the end.


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> How many triple doubles does Bron have this season?


I'm not sure about that. I think he's missed at least 2 of them by 1 assist.


----------



## Pioneer10

Screw it I'm going to say it. Lebron is as good a man on man defender on iso possesions as any other player in the league. Too strong to push around and he's got quick hands


----------



## Brandname

Weird that I would prefer Bron shooting this over anyone else right now.


----------



## Brandname

And as soon as I say that... haha


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Weird that I would prefer Bron shooting this over anyone else right now.


Don't jinx him


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Don't jinx him


I'm very very sorry.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> I'm very very sorry.


I know you aren't :wink:


----------



## Brandname

I still believe we need to find a way to get Dan Gibson more shots.


----------



## Pioneer10

Christ Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bron needs to hit both of these

Uggh he didn't bend his knees at all there


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it


----------



## Pioneer10

Just when you think Lebron is over his FT woes: this happens


----------



## Brandname

He was doing so well with his FTs and then I go and **** everything up.


----------



## Brandname

They called a foul, but I'm not sure anyone was able to touch Sasha there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Weird that I would prefer Bron shooting this over anyone else right now.


:azdaja:


----------



## Brandname

Good game by Lebron and the Cavs. We look pretty good when our shooters are hitting their open shots.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> :azdaja:


:whistling:


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Good game by Lebron and the Cavs. We look pretty good when our shooters are hitting their open shots.


Yeah our starters our solid and we have some ok backups at the guard spot. Problem is we have no depth in the frontcourt right now. Get AV back (I could care less if Hughes/Marshall ever return) and we're a better team then last year. That lack of frontcourt depth is one reason we keep blowing any lead that we have


----------



## Brandname

Lebron had a hiccup there at the end with his FTs, but another great game from him overall. Most important were his defensive stops at the end of the game. He had Tinsley on lockdown.


----------

